# What to use between baths



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I brush mine frequenly between baths. It tends to help alot . Also I take them for a swim in clean water that helps to.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I forgot to mention, I brush him everyday and indeed it does help. Unfortunately I don't have a pool, well he has a kid sized one, but that'll only help his feet lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly swims every day and I rinse her off afterwards. I bathe her every 2 weeks, but she's been getting dry and itchy, so I'm going to start bathing her weekly with a dry skin shampoo. Inbetween, I've tried the Earthbath spray and Vet's Best waterless dog bath. Both are OK.. I don't really use them unless Molly is really dirty and I don't have time to give her a bath. I know, as a new puppy owner, you feel like you need to give them a bath every week because they smell. After a while, you won't notice the smell anymore and you will feel OK bathing them less often. When Molly had her cone on for entropion when she was 3 months old, I couldn't bathe her for FOUR weeks! I didn't know how I was going to stand her smelliness. Now, I don't notice it anymore. But, I wouldn't do more than once every two weeks unless you're using a sensitive skin shampoo, but that's just me.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

vhuynh,

believe me I am used to the puppy smell and the smell of dog. It's actually my mom who wants to bathe him every week, which I'm ok with as we use skin sensitive shampoo. I've discussed this with my vet and also from the advice of other fellow GRF members. I do want to bath him once a week, or at least his legs, but I figured for those "extra smelly" weeks, figure I could do a little something in between. 

Yeah he's a dog and he'll smell like it, but I just don't want it to be too overwhelming. I know that these sprays doesn't mean he's actually clean, but him smelling clean will at least put my mind and more importantly my parents' mind at ease. The smell isn't overwhelming at all, and hasn't been since we started weekly baths. I just wanted to know if those sprays are safe for him.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

They are safe, but they don't last long.. at all. Not even one full day (at least the ones I've tried).


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> They are safe, but they don't last long.. at all. Not even one full day (at least the ones I've tried).


Hmm ok. Maybe I'm better off just mixing some of his conditioner with water and spraying that on. At least that I know is good for him and smells pretty darn good.

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've asked the same question ... Here are the threads. Hope that helps. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-nice-smelling-coat-spray-between-baths.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ky-pup-need-listerine-recipe.html#post1637950


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've bought the PetHead spray but it's didn't leave a lasting scent.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I brush Ry and spray him with conditioner spray as well. It doesn't last terribly long, but he smells yummy while it does!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

You could try cowboy magic detangler and shine. It keeps the hair nice and shiny and also has a nice smell. A little goes a long way!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

BriGuy said:


> You could try cowboy magic detangler and shine. It keeps the hair nice and shiny and also has a nice smell. A little goes a long way!


Cowboy Magic is great stuff! I bought mine at a Tack shop (where horse-riding equipment, etc. is sold).


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Lots of great suggestions in here, I really appreciate them all. I'll see if I can get a sample of each product or maybe just buy them all.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> Cowboy Magic is great stuff! I bought mine at a Tack shop (where horse-riding equipment, etc. is sold).


Yup - I must add my standard warning though. If your dog lays on hardwood or tile and you just applied cowboy magic, your floor will be really slick! I nearly killed myself last year.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just tried the Listerine trick. It works!

At first he'll smell nice and minty, but once that fades the smell is somewhat deodorized, definitely can smell the difference. Cheapest solution too I think.

Think I did about an oz of Listerine and then 18oz of water, might be too diluted, but it works well enough for me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great--glad it worked!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

We often use Earthbath grooming wipes (Mango Tango scent). You can find them all over the place.


----------

